# WTB-Chevy square body



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Going out on a limb here. Looking for a K20 or K30 SRW GM truck. Must be automatic. Not wanting a rust bucket but I'm not looking to spend a fortune either.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My suggestion is to look in the south. If you find something, have it shipped to you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

William B. said:


> Going out on a limb here. Looking for a K20 or K30 SRW GM truck. Must be automatic. Not wanting a rust bucket but I'm not looking to spend a fortune either.


One of my employees is a square body freak. He has an 86 Arizona 1 ton SWR that it clean. In my area, these square bodys are becoming a pretty hot item.

I would guess between him, and his 2 brothers, they have 30-40 of them.

I can see if they have any to move.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

If you seriously want one that is pretty solid, expect to pay a good price for one. It's now been 31 years since the pickups have been produced, these trucks are now a collectors item. I frame up rebuilt my K20 and have 10k in it and yet to paint or redo the interior. Around here a rust free 73-87 cab shell go for 2k no doors. I get approached regularly from someone trying to buy it.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I wish I had bigger pockets, and more room to keep trucks.
I'm dealing on a (pretty much) rust free box right now. Gonna paint it and swap it on one of mine, and then fix that one to replace another that is junk.

Yeah, your not gonna find a 1 ton for cheap, a guy can part it out for almost $4k if it's in decent shape. 
Good luck! Love my squares!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

These one tons are a good candidate for a cummins 12V swap. I had an 85 K10. Beat the snot out of it, albeit, I broke the frame in half in the front frame horns(both sides and PS box mount). Fixed it and boxed it and was good for many years after that.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> One of my employees is a square body freak. He has an 86 Arizona 1 ton SWR that it clean. In my area, these square bodys are becoming a pretty hot item.
> 
> I would guess between him, and his 2 brothers, they have 30-40 of them.
> 
> I can see if they have any to move.


Sounds like the guy that bought the one I was looking at up by Dekalb that I see on FB alot. Has a red and white one that looks amazing.

A 1 ton would be nice but a 3/4 ton would work. I'm not looking for a show queen. Just dont have the resources to put floor pans and cab corners and rockers in myself. Even if they have flat beds on them thats fine. I plan on putting an old conventional mount plow on it anyways.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My first plow truck was a 78 4x4. I have some old pictures of it that I need to find and scan in in the office.
It sits in a field now with the plow still on it. I pass it regularly on my route.
I don't think it has moved since the guy bought it.


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

just sold an 84 1 ton 454 auto no rust holes anywhere..surface rust hood only lift kit big tires $3700 public auction in maryland no title


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

tommy g said:


> just sold an 84 1 ton 454 auto no rust holes anywhere..surface rust hood only lift kit big tires $3700 public auction in maryland no title


I pay that for it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tommy g said:


> just sold an 84 1 ton 454 auto no rust holes anywhere..surface rust hood only lift kit big tires $3700 public auction in maryland no title


No title must scare away "some" people...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> No title must scare away "some" people...


What do you do if there's no title?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Let's just say if you have one truck that has a title that is headed for the scrap yard, and you have another similar truck that is good and needs a title...

These trucks don't have computers to tell on you like the new ones...

You get my drift...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Let's just say if you have one truck that has a title that is headed for the scrap yard, and you have another similar truck that is good and needs a title...
> 
> These trucks don't have computers to tell on you like the new ones...
> 
> You get my drift...


There's other ways to, Don't ask lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Legally you would have to find the original owner or last known owner they can apply for a duplicate in NY. You better hope there nice people or offer some money when he gets it, This is a PITA and most don't want nothing to do with it. Some Guys are talented with using technology to help out with this. You would have to know a guy the fella trusts and it's not cheap. 

I seen this kind of activity done at car lots.


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

it was a bankruptcy sale...his lawyers could not get the title...their is companies that claim they will get you one...the guy who bought it said no problem go to dmv show auction receipt and get duplicate since it was an auction consider title signed because owner consigned it to a sale.GOOD LUCK


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tommy g said:


> it was a bankruptcy sale...his lawyers could not get the title...their is companies that claim they will get you one...the guy who bought it said no problem go to dmv show auction receipt and get duplicate since it was an auction consider title signed because owner consigned it to a sale.GOOD LUCK


I could get it done...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/1984-chevy-custom-30-deluxe/6460171317.html


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

William B. said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/1984-chevy-custom-30-deluxe/6460171317.html


If it's okay with the miles he can probably get close to his asking price. I could do with out the service body tho. With the equipment the service body has some value.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

FredG said:


> If it's okay with the miles he can probably get close to his asking price. I could do with out the service body tho. With the equipment the service body has some value.


I don't want or need the service body either. Either a flatbed or regular box would be preferred.

Let be honest here, looking for a square body with a plow on it in the middle of January isn't the best time to be looking.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

How about this?

https://janesville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-chevy-k20/6475572690.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MXZ1983 said:


> How about this?
> 
> https://janesville.craigslist.org/cto/d/1980-chevy-k20/6475572690.html


That guy has a loan on that... 

How the hell do you get someone to give you a loan for a just shy of 40 year old piece of truck?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> That guy has a loan on that...
> 
> How the hell do you get someone to give you a loan for a just shy of 40 year old piece of truck?


Not sure but really not a bad truck.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

What your guys opinions on these 3 trucks.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/171383023475818

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/825795390935912

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/331453517260486


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a buddy who hauls junk cars. He brought in a 82 K30 dually to his lot and he called me. 6.2 Diesel. NP205, TH400 etc. No bed on the back. Frame was ok not great. Cab was shot. He could not get it running. I got in running in about 10 min. The glow plug wires were hacked. Jumped them, got some heat in the chambers and she ran. Albeit, no throttle response and the steering column wires were hacked. I had to find a piece of wood to block the intake to shut it off. He asked me if I wanted it for 300 bucks. I told him, nope take it to the scrap yard. Poor truck....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

William B. said:


> What your guys opinions on these 3 trucks.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/171383023475818
> 
> ...


Second one


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree on #2.

At least you are getting a new small block in the deal


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1986-Chevr...ash=item3aff78b96b:g:esoAAOSwEW9aWAW4&vxp=mtr
This is a fair deal if you really want one. Sound like it runs great, haven't heard that noise in a while lol.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1986-Chevr...ash=item3aff78b96b:g:esoAAOSwEW9aWAW4&vxp=mtr
> This is a fair deal if you really want one. Sound like it runs great, haven't heard that noise in a while lol.


Even a Big Block

Nice find there for the money


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Even a Big Block
> 
> Nice find there for the money


Yes Sir, With my Hillbilly self I would probably buying a lot of tires lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Even a Big Block
> 
> Nice find there for the money


Those carbed 454's sure like to guzzle fuel.....
A SB with a B&M Roots Blower is a nice set up for a pick up, plus you have the swaeeeet whistle.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

BUFF said:


> Those carbed 454's sure like to guzzle fuel.....
> A SB with a B&M Roots Blower is a nice set up for a pick up, plus you have the swaeeeet whistle.


My first truck was an 86 K15 GMC High Sierra, the 305 that was in it died, put a 400 sbc in it and that thing didn't pass many gas stations!!! Lol, still have the 400 sitting in the garage.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

CAT 245ME said:


> My first truck was an 86 K15 GMC High Sierra, the 305 that was in it died, put a 400 sbc in it and that thing didn't pass many gas stations!!! Lol, still have the 400 sitting in the garage.


I currently have a '85 K5 I'm turning into a Wildlife Assault Vehicle (WAV) and just need to drop a crate motor into.
My boy acquired a '84 K30 he's going to tinker with as a toy and learning experience.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Got some more pics of the blue truck. Floor pans and cab mount cross members are junk.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This truck is not mine, it was the first truck I ever plowed in though, it is a 78 with a Meyers and a flat bed, even has some cabinets for storing chemical when we sprayed. Hasn't moved in 10 years. I wave to it when I pass it. Sorry for the bad phone pic, I didn't want to get shot at.
..


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> This truck is not mine, it was the first truck I ever plowed in though, it is a 78 with a Meyers and a flat bed, even has some cabinets for storing chemical when we sprayed. Hasn't moved in 10 years. I wave to it when I pass it. Sorry for the bad phone pic, I didn't want to get shot at.
> ..
> View attachment 177405


Nice ballast.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

tommy g said:


> just sold an 84 1 ton 454 auto no rust holes anywhere..surface rust hood only lift kit big tires $3700 public auction in maryland no title


If you come across another like that, let me know. I'm local.


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

i see them on craigslist often 3/4 ton mainly


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Picked up an 83 K20 Saturday. Will post pics later.


----------

